# APPLE DISEASE



## NorthernWinos (Jul 22, 2007)

I noticed lately that the leaves on my young apple and crabapple trees aren't looking too healthy.
They are young trees, recovering from severe deer pruning and really did a burst of growth this spring...now the leaves are curling, getting crinkly around the edges....and...today I noticed mottling and red veins appearing.....


















Could this be Fire Blight???? 
I don't see any cankers on any of the bark...I see red on one of the branches in a photo, went out to look for it and couldn't find it.


The cherries, pears and plums are all fine.


They are just young things that have had such a troubled life...


----------



## grapeman (Jul 22, 2007)

NW have you sprayed them lately? I know that you said it is getting hot there now. If you sprayed recently, it could be a reaction to oil in the spray with the heat. If temps go over 90, you should never use oil in the spray. It also can be compounded by other sprays to cause phytotoxitiy. Keep an eye out on it to make sure shoot tips don't wilt and turn brown. If they do, it could be fire blight but I really don't think so.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks appleman...I have never sprayed my apples...been lucky...was living on borrowed time. 


Went out and looked at the old apple trees and they have it too....It is just on some of the tips of their branches.....While I was out there saw a dying bush on the edge of the woods...It was a dreaded Thorn Apple-Hawthorn bush that we had missed seeing, it had advance disease of some sort...they carry diseases like Fire Blight...it is dead now!!!!


I have been reading and found a place that said rapid new growth can be susceptible to this disease. I was going to spray with Copper [no oil], but it feels like a storm brewing...will spray tonight.


Do you think spraying with Copper before a hot spell is a bad idea????


BTW....how is Mrs. Apple????*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think the copper would hurt before a hot spell. You are indeed lucky to not have to spray apples. Around here if you don't spray apples- you don't get apples. The old orchards where people go out of business, do horrible. Once neglected, they quit bearing within a couple years.


The wife is doing pretty well right now. She is scheduled to see a surgeon for the gall stones August 2, a gynecologist August 1st for the female problems, and had another cat scan for confirming the kidney stones. Still waiting for the appointment with the urologist. She is just thrilled- not at being sick, but at the clinic actually able to find something wrong with her. She has had all the same sicknesses and pains for years and the doctors would test for the wrong things and say the tests were inconclusive. I hope she is all fixed up pretty soon. I also hope you take good care of yourself!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 22, 2007)

I wanted to keep my gall stones...some are like pearls...but they wouldn't release any 'tissue'.....Sounds like she is loaded up with pearls....Eatting zero fat helped for the pain...guess the gall bladder can't digest the fat when it has stones. Kidney stones are suppose to be really bad.


Hope she's up and running soon.


----------

